# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Calhas de Leds - quantas são necessárias?

## João David

Tenho lido muita informação sobre as vossas calhas de leds contudo ainda não consegui encontrar resposta para algumas das minhas interrogações.

Estou em fase de construção de um reef em forma de cubo com 60cm de aresta que terá aproximadamente 200 litros no display. Chegou o momento de seleccionar a iluminação adequada e os leds para mim são um hipotese que merece especial ponderação.

No aquário serão mantidos essencialmente corais de fácil manutenção.

O que vos pergunto é qual dos dois tipos de calhas por vós comercializados me aconselham atendendo ás características do aquário? e quantas serão necessárias?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Parece-me que te enganaste na localização do post...

Bom, mas...
Uma calha com leds de 1W (70-80lm), 120W chegam.
Uma calha com leds de 3W (*>*70-80lm, 200 e tal lumens), 80W deverão chegar.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde caro Sr. João David,
Creio que não se terá enganado.

Antes de mais agradeçemos o seu interesse nos nossos produtos. Efectivamente hoje em dia os sistemas de iluminação por LED's são já uma excelente opcção para todos os tipos de aquários.

Para o aquário que nos refere as duas hipóteses mais válidas seriam:

1 unidade Aquabeam 1000 HD Reef White - teria de ser colocada a cerca de 30cm do nível da água. Teria coloração branca ( 7 Leds brancos de 14,000K) e azul (3 Leds azuis de 50,000K). A quantidade de luz seria superior a uma HQI de 150W com um consumo de apenas cerca de 30W.



ou

1 unidade Aquabeam 1500 XG Ultima - Pode ser colocada mais junto ao nível de água uma vez que é um sistema de iluminação dispersa em vez de focada que simula efectivamente a luz solar encontrada nos recifes. É um sistema mais eficiente com uma relação de luz/consumo ainda melhor, projectando aproximadamente mais 50% de luz com um consumo ligeiramente inferior relativamente á hipotese anterior. Não possui Leds azuis.


Qualquer uma desta unidades lhe permitirá o efeito de brilhos e reflexos característico das HQI mas com um consumo infeiror até que um sistema T5 e com um espectro e uma qualidade de luz bastante superior.
Poderá ainda contar com uma duração de vida de luz superior a 10 anos, sem a necessidade de troca de lâmpadas habitual em HQI e T5/T8.
Qualquer uma destas unidades tem uma garantia de 5 anos.

Pedimos-lhe que disponha, para qualquer questão adicional que surja.

Com os nossos melhores cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Peço desculpa à TMC Iberia.
Não estava à espera que este tópico aparecesse na página principal do Reefforum, mas sim numa área mais reservada do mesmo, daí a minha intervenção.

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João David

Muito obrigado pelo excelente esclarecimento.

De facto a montagem de um aquário, por mais pequeno que seja, é sempre um compromisso futuro em termos energéticos e é necessário, antes de mais, ponderar o que é melhor porque gastar mais um pouco hoje, pode representar uma poupança amanhã.

Admito que nunca tinha visto uma das vossas calhas em funcionamento mas recentemente, numa visita a um estabelecimento comercial sobejamente conhecido, tive oportundidade de ver um aquário de cerca de 1,60m a ser iluminado pelas vossas calhas e gostei muito do que vi.

Relativamente ás informações que gentilmente me prestaram pretendia apenas mais um esclarecimento: ambas as calhas poderão ser ligadas ao vosso controlador de iluminação?

Obrigado mais uma vez.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Já agora aproveito para preguntar a TMC se essas calhes de Leds para corais duros funciona bem já que comparada com as HQI são superios em valores e tb queria saber se com essas calhes os corais se tornar castanhos como tenho lido aqui no forum. É que tenho um aquario de 120x50x50 e queria saber o que poderia por para poder ter corais duros. obrigado

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas João,

As calhas Aquabeam da TMC são uma opção e têm excelente qualidade. O mesmo não se pode dizer de alguns transformadores que vêm com as calhas, em particular os de saída dupla, que têm garantia de um ano. E mesmo assim, no meu caso, fiquei com o transformador duplo avariado, com apenas 9 meses de uso, entreguei-o na loja, que por sua vez levaram à TMC Iberia, que testou uma ou duas vezes e como por acaso até funcionou não quiseram substituir por um novo. Resultado: estou há cerca de dois meses e tal com duas blades Aquabeam500 a apanhar pó... Portanto, e falando apenas no meu caso, além da fraca qualidade dos transformadores duplos, o serviço de apoio ao cliente deixou-me muito decepcionado. O transformador em questão, tem o pequeno problema de, quando se desliga a ficha da tomada, ou quando o temporizador da luz o desliga, o quadro eléctrico da casa vai abaixo...  :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

> Já agora aproveito para preguntar a TMC se essas calhes de Leds para corais duros funciona bem já que comparada com as HQI são superios em valores e tb queria saber se com essas calhes os corais se tornar castanhos como tenho lido aqui no forum. É que tenho um aquario de 120x50x50 e queria saber o que poderia por para poder ter corais duros. obrigado


Para corais duros acho que é preciso mais potência estou a usar leds iguais aos da TMC (com diferentse kevins), e com excelntes resultados.. até ver...
ok tenho cerca de 180 watts e com lentes, nos brancos para cerca de 360 litros..
básicamente 0,5w por litro...

para 200 litros e simplificando teria de ter 100 watts de leds para ter algo semelhante em termos de luz..o que é muitas calhas TMC.
simplifcando pelo menos umas 3 das melhores calhas TMC.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Para corais duros acho que é preciso mais potência estou a usar leds iguais aos da TMC (com diferentse kevins), e com excelntes resultados.. até ver...
> ok tenho cerca de 180 watts e com lentes, nos brancos para cerca de 360 litros..
> básicamente 0,5w por litro...
> 
> para 200 litros e simplificando teria de ter 100 watts de leds para ter algo semelhante em termos de luz..o que é muitas calhas TMC.
> simplifcando pelo menos umas 3 das melhores calhas TMC.


Concordo com o António, para ter um equivalente a 1W/litro T5 em LED seria 0.5W/litro. Para o cubo de 60cm, talvez duas AB1000HD + quatro AB500, com um total de uns 108W LED (2 x 30 + 4 x 12).  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Em relação ao meu comentário anterior sobre os transformadores duplos das Aquabeam e assistência ao cliente da TMC, gostaria de corrigir o meu comentário, uma vez que entretanto fui contactado a averiguar o problema e possivelmente terá havido alguma falha de comunicação ou mal entendido entre mim, o lojista e a TMC. Foi-me explicado que a TMC tem instruções para substituir todos os transformadores que apresentem problemas e como tal no meu caso deve ter havido algum mal entendido e muito provavelmente um caso isolado. Vou receber um novo transformador e devolver o avariado. Portanto, além da qualidade dos produtos da TMC que sempre reconheci, peço desculpa por colocar em causa e generalizar a assistência ao cliente, que no meu caso particular não estava a decorrer da forma ideal, mas que no geral sinceramente acredito que é de boa qualidade.  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E viva aos foruns de internet... :Olá:

----------


## TMC IBERIA

> Ontem 11:44 
> João David Re: Calhas de Leds - quantas são necessárias?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Muito obrigado pelo excelente esclarecimento.
> 
> De facto a montagem de um aquário, por mais pequeno que seja, é sempre um compromisso futuro em termos energéticos e é necessário, antes de mais, ponderar o que é melhor porque gastar mais um pouco hoje, pode representar uma poupança amanhã.
> 
> Admito que nunca tinha visto uma das vossas calhas em funcionamento mas recentemente, numa visita a um estabelecimento comercial sobejamente conhecido, tive oportundidade de ver um aquário de cerca de 1,60m a ser iluminado pelas vossas calhas e gostei muito do que vi.
> ...


Boa tarde caro Sr. João David,

Efectivamente poderá conectar qualquer um dos sistemas a um controlador Aquaray. O controlador suporta 2 canais. As Aquabeam 1000 HD possuem 2 canais enquanto que cada Aquabeam 500 possui apenas 1. No caso de uma Aquabeam 100 HD reef white, um dos canais corresponderá a 5 Leds brancos e outro canal a 3 azuis +2 brancos. Numa Aquabeam 1500 XG Ultima controlará 5 Leds Brancos com cada canal.

Aconselhamos vivamente a que procure ver uma Aquabeam 1500 XG Ultima em funcionamento. Peça por exemplo na sua loja habitual para lhe demonstrarem uma para que possa ter uma ideia de qual gostaria mais de ver no seu aquário.

PEdimos-lhe que disponha para qualquer questão adicional que surja.
Com os nossos melhores cumprimentos,

A Equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## TMC IBERIA

> Ontem 17:47 
> Ricardo Bacelo Re: Calhas de Leds - quantas são necessárias?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Já agora aproveito para preguntar a TMC se essas calhes de Leds para corais duros funciona bem já que comparada com as HQI são superios em valores e tb queria saber se com essas calhes os corais se tornar castanhos como tenho lido aqui no forum. É que tenho um aquario de 120x50x50 e queria saber o que poderia por para poder ter corais duros. obrigado


Boa tarde caro Sr. Ricardo Bacelo,
Toda a gama Aquabeam é aconselhada para a manutenção e crescimento de corais duros. Como referido, e bem, pelos Sr. António Vitor e pelo Sr. Artur Fonseca, seriam necessárias mais calhas para este tipo de aquário do que para um sistema de corais moles. Uma das vantagens da iluminção por LED's prende-se exactamente com o facto da luz ser focada e não tão dispersa. Nãohá luz a ser projectada para cima e perdida e não há um ângulo de luz que faz com que o chão da "sala" seja tão iluminadao como o resto do aquário. Assim depende não só da quantidade de calhas que coloque mas também do layout do aquário em questão e do efeito de luz pretendido. Um aquário com 2 ilhas de rocha em que apenas uma delas tem corais duros, não necessita de ter a mesma luz por todo o aquário, podendo ser criado uma ilumiação de aspecto extremamente natural com 2 focos de Led a simular a entrada na água de 2 feixes de luz solar. 

Relativamente á cor, não há nada numa calha de LED's que torne um coral castanho. Como sabe há imensos factores que podem ter influencia nessa mudança de cor e alguns desses factores estão relacionados com a luz: luz a mais, luz a menos, espectro impróprio para o aquário em questão, entre outros, mas nada na calha propriamente dita ou no tipo de luz emitidos por uma Aquabeam tornarão um coral castanho.

No seu caso espeficífico, como está o seu layout? Teremos todo o gosto em sugerir um setup de luz Aquabeam de acordo com o seu tipo de aquário.



Desde ja agradeçemos o interesse,

Os nossos melhores cumprimentos,
A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Por acaso há tempos um membro de um fórum inglês colocou umas fotos da evolução de uns SPS no sistema dele, que assim de memória seria um aquário de uns 120 x 60 x 60, com 3 Aquabeam1000HD em linha, mais 4 x Aquabeam500 (uma linha de duas blades de cada lado). E o crescimento dos SPS, num espaço de um mês, salvo erro, era notório. Por isso acho que não há dúvidas que os leds são uma óptima solução. Para os SPS é apenas uma questão de ter uma boa relação luz/volume, que se nas fluorescentes T5 é habitualmente de 1 watt por litro, nos leds será de 0.5 watts por litro, devido à luz estar concentrada num feixe, iluminando uma área igualmente mais concentrada.  :SbOk: 

PS: por exemplo neste endereço o setup do utilizador "decoy"... http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/s...=312638&page=3 e neste outro post umas fotos do crescimento dos SPS (fotos que por acaso de momento se encontram indisponíveis...)... http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/s...&postcount=455

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

para qual é os valores da aquaray 1500? ?

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde caro Sr. Luis Aguiar,

O PVP recomendado de uma unidade AquaBeam 1500 XG Ultima é de 297.93 + IVA e já se encontra disponível no mercado.

Com os nossos melhores cumprimentos,
A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## João David

Obrigado a todos os que deram o seu contributo para este tópico e em especial á TMC Iberia pelo cuidado nas explicações. De facto, valeu a pena ouvir todas as opiniões, por mais divergentes que sejam.

A AquaBeam 1500 XG Ultima parece-me a melhor escolha, mas tendo em conta que não dispõe de led's azuis, não produzirá uma luz excessivamente branca? Eu sou adepto de um aquário de recife com uma cor azul relativamente acentuada e pelo que vejo, com essas características apenas poderei optar pelas Aquabeam 1000 HD ou por uma conjugação de barras Aquabeam 500.

Aproveito para colocar de outra forma a questão que tem sido discutida e muito bem explicada pelos membros e pela TMC Iberia: já que não chegamos a um consenso de quantas calhas são necessárias para um aquário de 60x60x60, talvez seja mais correcto colocar a questão desta forma: atendendo ás características da calha Aquabeam 1000 HD, qual seria o aquário ideal (as suas medidas) para que possamos usar esta calha e manter todo o tipo de corais?

Mais uma vez, muito obrigado pela vossa contribuição.

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia caro Sr. João David,

Tentaremos responder ás suas questões de uma forma que ajude também toda a comunidade a melhor compreender o assunto LEDs.

Começemos pelas características técnicas dos produtos. A Tropical Marine Centre esteve entre as primeiras empresas a disponibilizar a tecnologia LED para o hobby da aquariofilia e escolhemos não publicar alguns destes dados, porque este tipo de teconlogia não é facilmente comparável com outros tipos de iluminação e usando os mesmos dados presentes nas caracteristicas técnicas de outras calhas, facilmente se criam algumas dúvidas sobre os valores. As razões principais são:

	Os valores lumen de outras iluminações incluem comprimentos de onda que vão desde os baixos UVs até aos altos Infra-Vermelhos, que os LEDs não emitem. Estas áreas de especttro são normalmente dispensáveis num aquário.
	O fluxo luminoso total de outras iluminações é emitido em todas as direcções sendo posteriormente reflectido novamente para dentro do aquário por reflectores ineficientes. Os LEDs são uma fonte de luz direcionada e assim toda a luz está apontada para onde realmente é necessária. Por este motivo é preferível estudar o valor lux para comparações.
	O valor lumen por watt está baseado na luz de uma calha Aquaray como um todo ( por exemplo, o fluxo luminoso total da unidade com a protecção frontal de plástico colocada, dividido pelo total de consumo eléctrico da calha e do transformador). Normalmente estes valores referidos para outras calhas não incluem as perdas de luz quando esta passa pelo vidro ou plástico que a compõe, nem o consumo do transformador.

Em termos de utilização torna-se realmente mais fácil, de comparar as calhas de LEDs quando falamos em área de iluminação, quando a questão é colocada da maneira que a colocou:
Uma calha AquaBeam 1000 HD deve ser sugerida para iluminar um quadrado de luz de 50cm x 50cm dentro do aquário, sendo que a altura a que é colocada relativamente ao nível da água vai depender da profundidade do aquário. Para um aquário de 50/60cm de profundidade e para conseguir este quadrado de luz, a calha deverá estar a cerca de 30cm do nível da água. Nesta situação o quadrado de luz terá todas as condições luminosas para a manutenção de corais duros e moles.
E é aqui que entram os vários tipos de Aquarays e todo a beleza de um sistema modular. Os modelos disponiveís não são apenas evoluções do modelo incial mas sim completementos. As calhas AquaBeam 1000 HD são perfeitas para a iluminação focada de áreas específicas do aquário, podendo ser complementadas com mais cor azul ou branca das calhas AquaBeam 500 que facilmente se adaptam a áreas mais pequenas usando o sistema MMS. As novas AquaBeam 1500 XG Ultima foram desenhadas tendo em mente uma luz mais ampla, menos direcionada e mais forte de modo a preencher todo o aquário e enchendo de luz as áreas que não ficam preenchidas pelas AquaBeam 1000 HD. Mas todas as calhas podem ser usadas por si só, dependo uma vez mais do aquário e do que é que procurado em termos de iluminação. E uma vez que é um sistema modular é possível ser construido ao longo do tempo e adiconar novas unidades a um istema já em funcionamento. 

Num aquário de 60x60x60 pode optar por exemplo por colocar uma calha AquaBeam 1000 HD Reef White. Este aquário teria luz desde a sua montagem e teria a qualidade de luz ideal para a manutenção de corais moles e duros. Ao fim de algum tempo poderá decidir que gostaria de ter mais cor azul no aquário. Facilmente adiciona ao seu sistema uma Aquabeam 500 Reef Blue, que pode inclusive ser controlada por um Controlador Aquaray de modo a simular o ciclo lunar. Ao fim de algum tempo, está tão satisfeito com o seu áquário que decide que quer ainda mais corais duros e ter uma luz mais forte para que crescam ainda mais rápido. Adiciona ao seu sistema modular uma nova AquaBeam 1000 HD reef white e o aquário fica com o dobro da luz. Durante este tempo, não teve de substituir lâmpadas de 6 em 6 meses nem preocupar-se com perda de qualidade da luz.
A duração estimada de um LED é de 50.000h (aprox. 10 anos num foto-período de 12h/dia). E isto baseado numa manutenção de lumen acima de 70%, pois consideramos como fim de vida de um LED quando este perder 30% da sua luminosidade. 

Relativamente aos dados técnicos das calhas podemos medir o seguinte:

AquaBeam 1000 (198x198x47.5mm)
	Ângulo de feixe  80° & 60°
	55 lm/watt
	Consumo  24W
	Marine White:
o	Fluxo luminoso total  approx 1300 lumens
o	PAR a 400mm no ar  300 µEinsteins/sec/m2

AquaBeam 1500 (Ocean White) (198x198x40mm)
	Ângulo de feixe - 120°
	81 lm/watt
	Consumo  23W
	Fluxo luminoso total  approx 1850 lumens
	PAR a 400mm no ar  100 µEinsteins/sec/m2 ( valor mais baixo por ser mais dispersa)


Esperamos que esta informação seja útil e ajude a dismistificar um pouco este tema. Qualquer questão adicional pedimos-lhe que disponha.
Com os nossos melhores cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC IBERIA

----------


## Olavo Pires

> Boa tarde caro Sr. João David,
> Creio que não se terá enganado.
> 
> Antes de mais agradeçemos o seu interesse nos nossos produtos. Efectivamente hoje em dia os sistemas de iluminação por LED's são já uma excelente opcção para todos os tipos de aquários.
> 
> Para o aquário que nos refere as duas hipóteses mais válidas seriam:
> 
> 1 unidade Aquabeam 1000 HD Reef White - teria de ser colocada a cerca de 30cm do nível da água. Teria coloração branca ( 7 Leds brancos de 14,000K) e azul (3 Leds azuis de 50,000K). A quantidade de luz seria superior a uma HQI de 150W com um consumo de apenas cerca de 30W.
> 
> ...


Bom dia a toda a equipa TMC.
Eu tenho um aquario de 1 metro de altura e 60 x 60 compr e largura ,ou seja é mais alto do que o normal ,como tenho uma duas lampadas AQUABEAM 1000 White ,quero saber se tenho que colocar as lampadas a 30 cm de altura a contar com a superficie da agua ? O se posso contar com a altura do aquario e aproximar o maximo das lampadas a superficie da agua do aquario ?

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia Sr. Olavo Pires.

Muito obrigado pela sua questão,
Efectivamente poderá utilizar a  altura da coluna de água para a mistura das cores. A média aconselhada de 30cm supõe o caso de um típico aquário com altura entre os 45 e os 65cm de altura e este conselho prende-se somente com o facto de que, dependendo de qual das nossas calhas estejamos a falar, as cores de diferentes LEDs se "misturam" aproximadamente a 30cm abaixo da calha devido ao ângulo de luz. Já dispomos de calhas em que, devido ao seu ângulo mais aberto, esta altura já não é necessária.

No seu caso e com uma coluna de água bastante alta poderá ter as AquaBeam 1000 HD junto ao nível de água, criando um efeito bastante agradável.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A Equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Marco Macae

Led´s para fish only de 100cm por 50 de altura, faz sentido? nem que seja por questões de menor consumo?

Ou não vale a pena?

Que dizem..

----------


## TMC IBERIA

> Led´s para fish only de 100cm por 50 de altura, faz sentido? nem que seja por questões de menor consumo?
> 
> Ou não vale a pena?
> 
> Que dizem..



Boa tarde estimado Marco Macae,

Valerá a pena por certo mas por bem mais do que simplesmente baixo consumo.
Efectivamente conseguirá poupar bastante em iluminação utilizando uma calha de LED's eficiente (com um baixo consumo e uma alta emissão de luz aproveitável) mas conseguirá poupar ainda em lâmpadas, não tendo de as trocar pelo mínimo nos próximos 10 anos. Conseguirá ter um sistema modular que, como já enunciado aqui, lhe permitirá ter uma calha que cresce conforme o seu/seus aquários. E aquele efeito "shimmering" apenas conseguido em HQI ou LED's fica realmente fabuloso em qualquer aquário.
A melhor sugestão que lhe podemos dar é que visite uma das suas lojas habituais e veja as AquaBeam. Já há várias lojas a iluminar os seus aquários com estas calhas para que seja possível vê-las em funcionamento.

Pedimos-lhe que disponha para qualquer questão adicional.
Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Luis Domingos

BOAS GOSTAVA DA AJUDA DA TMC IBERIA FUTURAMENTE IREI CONSTRUIR O MEU NOVO AQUÁRIO DE 400LT OU SEJA 200M POR 50 DE ALTURA E 40 DE FUNDO (200M-50ALT-40FUNDO) GOSTAVA DE SABER QUANTOS LED,S SERIAO PRECISOS PARA ESTE AQUÁRIO E GOSTARIA DE TER UM TELEFONE VOSSO PARA QUE POSSA VOS CONTACTAR. POSSO DEIXAR O MEU EMAIL SE ASSIM ENTENDEREM MANDAR O VOSSO CONTACTO AGRADEÇO ABRAÇOS
luismfdomingos@hotmail.com  :Xmascheers:

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia caro Luis Domingos,

Agradecemos desde já o seu interesse. Para um aquário com essas dimensões o aconselhado pela TMC para a manutenção de um Reef seriam:

4 AquaBeam 600 Reef white para o fundo
5 AquaBeam 100 HD Ultra Reef White, intercaladas com
3 Aquabeam 1500 XG Ultima

Isto assumindo um layout de parede de lado a lado. Se for feito um layout diferente, em ilhas por exemplo, poderá ser desenhada uma iluminação diferente, mais focada em cada ilha, de forma a criar uma iluminação ainda mais natural.
Teremos todo o gosto em aconselhá-lo através do ReefForum sobre a melhor forma de iluminação para o layout que venha a escolher. A TMC não pratica no entanto venda directa sendo que assim, para qualquer compra, deverá dirigir-se á sua loja habitual, onde encontrará por certo as calhas AquaBeam.

Agradecemos uma vez mais o seu interesse. Pedimos-lhe que disponha para qualquer questão adicional.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A Equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Luis Domingos

BOAS TMC AGRADEÇO A ATENÇAO IREI VER  ENTAO AS CALHAS ABRAÇOS :Xmascheers:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

À TMC

Boa noite,

Vou iniciar a montagem de um aquário de C120*A40*L60

Gostava de ter a vossa opinião sobre o tipo de iluminação led mais adequado considerando uma lógica modelar e os vários tipos de cores que têm.

Inicialmente não pretendo ter corais. Duros

Cumprimentos
Sérgio Magro Jacinto

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde caro Sérgio Jacinto, 

Antes de mais agradecemos o seu interesse nas calhas Aquaray e colocamo-nos á sua inteira disponibilidade para qualquer questão que surga.

Relativamente á sua questão, o nosso guia de utilizador do sistema Aquaray sugere, para um sistema com as dimensões das que referiu e dedicado a peixes e corais moles, a utilização de 2 unidades 1500 XG Ultima ( TMC: Aquarium Products - AquaBeam1500 XG Ultima ) complementadas por 2 Aquabeam 600 Reef Blue e 2 Aquabeam 600 Marine Blue ( TMC: Aquarium Products - AquaRay AquaBeam 600 Ultra ).

Sendo um sistema modular poderá posteriormente adicionar mais iluminação ao seu sistema se eventualmente decidir dar o passo em direcção aos corais duros.

Relativamente á fixação dispões de várias opcões através do sistema MMS. (TMC: Aquarium Products - Aquaray Modular Mounting System ).


Com este sistema teria uma coloração de luz bastante agradavel, um consumo de apenas *92W totais* sem emissão de calor e com todo o espectro necessário à manutenção dos seus animais.

Colocamo-nos uma vez mais à sua inteira disposição para qualquer questão adicional.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Boa noite,

Obrigado pela informação sistematizada.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Francisco Rodrigues

Boas Noites TMC Iberia.

Depois de muitas leituras sobre como melhor iluminar o aquário eis que surgem algumas duvidas. (Mais concretamente com os produtos de iluminação da TMC )

*Vou aqui expor a minha questão para uma ajuda mais directa.*

Recentemente comecei a minha construção do meu aquário, que terá 120*60*60 (C*L*A) em vidro de 10mm com travessas francesas.
Pretendo com este aquário retratar/criar a linha da nossa costa, essencialmente alguns peixes, macro algas, rochas e outros seres invertebrados.
Sei que uma aquário costeiro irá precisar de menos luz que um reef (Penso eu, mas eu sou um leigo nesta matéria), inicialmente através do vosso catalogo fiquei a pensar nas Calhas aquaBeam 600ultra reef White, depois Aquabeam 1000HD e depois disto tudo uma baralhação completa.
Das luzes pretendia criar as varias fases do dia/noite ou seja nascer do sol por do sol e luz nocturna, que seriam controladas pelo vosso controlador AquaRAy multi control (Penso eu o mais adequado  :SbQuestion2: ) Mas agora não sei que tipos de luzes irei usar para esse efeito, eis a minha questão e estou aqui a perguntar a quem sabe.

Outra duvida é relacionada com a iluminação de um pequeno refugio que vou criar dentro da Sump, de medidas aprox. 45*20*20. Neste refugio pretendia também as mesmas fases do dia/noite.
Ambas as iluminações seriam controladas pelo multi control da iluminação aquário principal, criando assim as mesmas condições tanto no aquário principal como no refugio.

E já que estamos numa maré de questões aproveito aqui para perguntar Sobre bombas de Circulação, vi á pouco o anúncio das novas Polario.
E fico na duvida qual a melhor/recomendada Circulação para o aquário referido acima.
As bombas trazem o controlador incluído ou é uma peça a parte?

*Peço desculpa tanta questão junta mas depois de muita leitura pequenas, duvidas tornam-se ainda maiores. E nada melhor que erguntar a quem percebe dos artigos em questão*

Sem mais questões
Cumprimentos e umas boas festas para todos  :Xmascheers: 
Francisco Rodrigues

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia caro Francisco Rodrigues e obrigado pelas suas questões. 
Para o aquário referido poderá optar por 2 Aquabeam 1500 XG Ultima apoiadas por um par de AquaBeam 600 Reef Blue, para uma maior mistura de cores e para o desejado efeito moonlight. Para o seu refúggio poderá facilmente utilizar a nova MiniLed 400, indicada para pequenos aquários ou refúgios. Conseguirá controlar todas estas calhas com apenas um Aquaray Multicontrol.

Relativamente ás bombas Polario, a mais indicada seria uma Polario 10ML. Esta já tem o controlador incluído. Este controlador é pré-programado para efectuar mudanças de direccção de corrente a cada 20 segundos e alterar força da corrente a cada 5 seg. 

Qualquer questão adicional, não hesite em colocá-las.

Gratos pela sua preferência,

Com os desejos de Boas Festas da Equipa TMC Iberia.

----------


## João Seguro

Olá, 

gostaria de saber se para um aquário com 135c*65l*60a se utilizasse 4 AquaBeam 1500 XG Ultima Ocean Blue UK: http://85.133.58.150/Catalog/Product/2980

seria suficiente para manter sps e lps sem ter problemas de falta de luz. Serão estas as adequadas ao meu aquário para este tipo de corais? Procuro manter sps sem ter qualquer problema de iluminação para estes de forma a obter crescimentos razoáveis e cores bonitas.


Obrigado

João Seguro

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Bom dia João Seguro,
As novas AquaBeam 1500XG Ultima têm ângulo de luz e uma quantidade luminosa superior ás Aquabeam 1000HD. No entanto o nível de PAR emititdo por estas calhas é mais baixo, não sendo adequadas por si só para a iluminação dos SPS mais exigentes. Para este efeito aconselhamos que se misturem AquaBeam 1000 HD reef white. A temperatura de côr é idêntica, assim que só terá de colocar as Aquabeam 1000 por cima das zonas onde terá os corais mais exigentes. Por exemplo, se o layout for composto por duas ilhas, uma em cada lado do aquário, poderá colocar uma Aquabeam 1000HD Ultra Reef white por cima de cada ilha e duas Aquabeam 1500 Xg Ultima Ocean blue no meio.

Alguma questão adicional pedimos-lhe que disponha.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## João Seguro

Bom dia,

obrigado pela sua resposta. Disse que o ângulo é diferente de uma para a outra, estamos a falar de quantos graus em cada? Sendo assim tenho que manter uma mais alta que a outra ou ao mesmo nível?

----------


## TMC IBERIA

As calhas Aquabeam 1000HD tem as lentes a gerar um ângulo de luz entre os 60º (luzes brancas) e os 80º (luzes azuis). As calhas 1500Xg como não têm lentes o ângulo de luz é de aproximadamente 120º. Não é necessário ter as calhas em níveis diferentes já que a luz se vai misturar. O ideal será ter as calhas entre 15 a 20 cm do nível da água.

Alguma questão adicional pedimos lhe que disponha.

A equipa TMC Iberia

----------


## João Seguro

Muito obrigado pela vossa atenção e ajuda, fiquei elucidado.

Abraço 

João Seguro

----------

